#  Alternativmedizin >   Mistel zur Blutdruckregulation ? >

## Ulrike 2000

Die Mistel wird heute eher im Zusammenhang mit Wirkung auf das Immunsystem in Verbindung mit Krebserkrankungen erforscht.
Die Erfahrungsmedizin hat diese aber auch zur Blutdruckregulation eingesetzt. So soll sie erhöhten Blutdruck senken, zu niedrigen Blutdruck anheben.
Persönlich habe ich bezüglich der Wirksamkeit bei der Anhebung des zu niedrigen Blutdrucks die Beobachtung gemacht, dass es funktioniert. (war sozusagen ein Nebenerfolg innerhalb der Krebstherapie)
Wäre schön, wenn jemand noch über Erfahrungen mit Mistel im Zusammenhang mit Blutdruck berichten könnte. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Stine

Wie kann die Mistel denn gleichzeitig den Blutdruck senken *und* erhöhen :Huh?:  
Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz (woher will sie wissen, ob mein Blutdruck zu hoch oder ob er zu niedrig ist?) :Huh?:

----------


## kiki

@ stine , 
............die mistel wird zur *blutdruckregulierung* als tee oder elexir in empfohlen . 
lg kiki

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Stine, 
gerade weil sie in beide Richtungen wirken kann, stelle ich sie mir als gute Unterstützung des Körpers vor. Sie hilft ihm bei der Blutdruckregulierung und scheint die Spitzen (zu hoch zu niedrig) abzufangen. 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

> Wie kann die Mistel denn gleichzeitig den Blutdruck senken *und* erhöhen

 Kann Sie zwar nicht, meint aber dennoch Maria Treben.

----------


## Stine

:Smiley: Danke für die Erklärungen an eine Unwissende! :c_laugh: 
Habe mich damit noch nie beschäftigt, ich selber nehme seit 2 Jahren Tabletten gegen Bluthochdruck.

----------


## Pianoman

Angesichts der vielfältigen Nebenwirkungen von Mistelpräparaten ist das wohl auch besser.

----------


## Stine

> Angesichts der vielfältigen Nebenwirkungen von Mistelpräparaten ist das wohl auch besser.

 Ich werde es dabei auch belassen ... :Smiley:

----------


## kiki

@stine .........denke da bist du tatsächlich auf der besseren seiten ,mit bluthochdruck sollte man nicht spielen . 
lg kiki

----------


## Muschel

> Angesichts der vielfältigen Nebenwirkungen von Mistelpräparaten ist das wohl auch besser.

 @ Pianoman,  
könntest Du bzgl. Nebenwirkungen bitte etwas genauer werden? Interessiert mich persönlich. Gerne auch per PN oder ein Link, den ich dann lesen kann. 
Ich selber finde im Net fast immer nur die Vorzüge bzgl. Therapie bei bösartigen Erkrankungen. So auch im persönlichen Umfeld geschehen (Misteltherapie als s.c.-Spritzen), ist zwar länger her, aber von Nebenwirkungen wurde nicht viel gesagt.  
Danke Dir und viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Ravenna

bitte nicht als pm, ich wills auch wissen  :Smiley:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Bezüglich Mistel als Blutdruckregulator habe ich noch folgende Aussage aus: http://www.heilkraeuter.de/lixikon/mistel.htm  
.........
" (z.B. das Glykosid Viscalbin und Viscotoxin) nicht auf und daher ist der Kaltauszug der Mistel ungiftig. Auch die Heilwirkung der Mistel soll durch Erwärmen gemindert werden.  
Der Tee wird in erster Linie zur Senkung des hohen Blutdrucks angewandt; er hilft auch bei Herzschwäche und Arteriosklerose. Bei niedrigem Blutdruck kann Misteltee den Blutdruck sogar steigern, was auf den ersten Blick wie ein Widerspruch klingt. Aber da die Regulierung des Blutdrucks über eine Normalisierung des Kreislaufs und eine Stärkung des Herzens erfolgt, leuchtet es schliesslich ein, dass die Mistel sowohl gegen zu hohen als auch gegen zu niedrigen Blutdruck helfen kann." 
bei arzneimittelscout habe ich folgende Aussagen gefunden: 
"Anwendungsgebiete:
Die Anwendungsgebiete entsprechen dem homöopathischen Arzneimittelbild. Dazu gehören: Niedriger Blutdruck und Begleittherapie bei hohem Blutdruck, Schwindelgefühl; unterstützende Behandlung bei Beklemmungsgefühl in der Herzgegend und bei Herzrhythmusstörungen. Verschleißkrankheiten der Gelenke. 
Hinweis: Die Anwendung des Arzneimittels bei Bluthochdruck, Herzkranzgefäßerkrankungen oder Herzrhythmusstörungen sollte nicht ohne ärztlichen Rat erfolgen und ersetzt nicht die vom Arzt diesbezüglich verordneten Arzneimittel. Bei Schmerzen in der Herzgegend, die in die Arme, den Oberbauch oder die Halsgegend ausstrahlen können oder bei Atemnot ist eine ärztliche Abklärung zwingend erforderlich." 
Hier wird die Mistel nur als Begleittherapie bei Bluthochdruck empfohlen. Finde auch den Hinweis sehr wichtig, dass eine Behandlung nur in Absprache mit dem Arzt durchgeführt werden sollte. Also bitte keine eigenmächtigen "Selbstversuche". 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## Ravenna

*seufz* *goldene sichel wieder einpack* 
ne war n witz ^^

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Ich finde die Mistel in diesem Zusammenhang doch eher ideal für Menschen, die unter großen Blutdruckschwankungen leiden. Gibt es diesbezüglich eigentlich Medikamente, die auch in beide Richtungen wirken können? 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## Ruth

Guten Morgen Stine,
das ist so, wie bei den gelben Rüben.  :yes_3_cut: Die regullieren auch den Darm. Helfen bei Durchfall und bei Verstopfung............und die Rübe weis das auch nicht. :nana_3_new: 
Gruß Ruth

----------

